# Richtiges LAN Kabel kaufen



## Eselers (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich kauf mir jetzt bald ein LAN Kabel um mich direkt an den Router anzuschließen. 
Bei der Seite wo ich bestelle kann man in verschiene Kategorien einteiln, z.B Kabellänge und Kabeltyp, Kabelart etc.

Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen was ist da wichtig wenn ich jetzt nur vom PC an den Router möchte?


----------



## BlueDragonLG (15. Februar 2013)

_Cat.5 Kabel _ sind die heute überwiegend  anzutreffende installierte Basis sie werden für Signalübertragung mit  hohen Datenübertragungsraten  benutzt. Die spezifische  Standardkennzeichnung ist EIA/TIA-568 . Cat.5 Kabel sind für  Betriebsfrequenzen bis 100 MHz bestimmt. Wegen der hohen  Signalfrequenzen muss bei der Verlegung und Montage, insbesondere bei  den Anschlussstellen der Adern, besonders sorgfältig gearbeitet werden.


                 Kabel der Cat.5 oder Cat.6 werden  häufig bei strukturierten Verkabelungen  von Computernetzen  wie zum  Beispiel Fast- oder Gigabit-Ethernet verwendet. Das hat die Verbreitung  von 1000BASE-T  (Gigabit-Ethernet) gefördert, da hier lediglich eine  Cat.5 / Cat.6 Leitung benötigt wird.


----------



## ZeroX360 (15. Februar 2013)

Nimmste einfach Cat5 oder 6.
Geschirmt oder umgeschirmt ersteres ist besser.
Nicht länger als 100m denke das wird nicht passieren. 
Und keine blödsinnigen Kabel kaufen die zB: 3m mit Gold, BlingBling, Glitzer und Funkel.
Die dann mit 30€ zu buche schlagen sind eher unnötig.
Und lassen sich meist schlecht verlegen da sie sehr starr sind.

Und der Rest halt Standard Kram nicht knicken, quetschen, anfressen oder Nägel durchschlagen.


----------



## Eselers (15. Februar 2013)

Ist dies z.B ein richtiges um mein PC mit dem Router zu verbinden?


----------



## K3n$! (15. Februar 2013)

Ja.
Kauf einfach bei Amazon Marketplace irgendwas billiges.

Nimm einfach ein Cat.5e oder Cat6a. 
Am besten geschirmt.
Bei Wikipedia stehen die verschiedenen Schirmungen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair#Nomenklatur

Z.B. 5m Cat.6a S/FTP

Auf namenhafte Hersteller kann man da getrost verzichten.


----------

